# Replacing Bandsaw Tires



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I had the joy of replacing the tires on my bandsaw last week. I didn't use the band-aid that came with the tires (nice of them to include one) but I was bleeding afterwords. :laughing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Your timing is impeccable. I worked tuned up a used BS today and found that the tires need to be replaced.

Your video let me know what I have to look forward to. EEK!

Oh well. I'll order the tires and put them on when I'm feeling particularly patient.

Great video. Thanks for the chuckles.

Jeff


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I have no in a set of tires.
Of what it is possible to make?
From rubber from the car chamber?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Russian joiner said:


> I have no in a set of tires.
> Of what it is possible to make?
> From rubber from the car chamber?


I have no idea what you could make them out of. I bought them off of Ebay. They are urethane.

Hope I understood you right.:huh:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

That was funny, I just replaced mine. I had the wheels off as I changed the bearings, I think that made it easier also used two screwdrivers. Now I am wondering how long is too long to leave the blade tentioned?


----------

